# What to do about snails.



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

My 20 gal. has a tiny snail, I know they're hermaphrodites so I'm sure I'll start to see more of them.

Are they a nuisance or beneficial? and if they are bad, how shouldI control them?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

they are helpful until they over populate your tank

there is some stuff called had-a-snail that can help control how much the reproduce


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

The snails don't really cause a problem. But if you get to many and they irritate you, get some assassin snails. They look good, are interesting and will eat the pest snails keeping the population low, without causing problems like water quality deterioration caused by mass snail deaths. Good luck. For more information about snails have a look on my site for a post all about the pro and cons of snails


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Mechanicalleon said:


> My 20 gal. has a tiny snail, I know they're hermaphrodites so I'm sure I'll start to see more of them.
> 
> Are they a nuisance or beneficial? and if they are bad, how shouldI control them?



A figure 8 puffer would take care of those snails real quick too as long as he can see them


----------

